# Attack Attack, attacks again...



## leandroab (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll just gonna leave this here...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 22, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT?! I HATE THAT!!!!!!!!!! I HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/Zach G reference lol


----------



## ROAR (Jan 22, 2011)

hahaahahh this song is so ridiculous.
I find it enjoyable.
But them as a band... Nah thanks.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 22, 2011)

Smokahontas?! REALLY?


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

Dubstep, deathcore, and disco.

Not a mix I ever, ever, ever, ever, ever want to hear again.


----------



## Miek (Jan 22, 2011)

Do all deathcore videos involve murder?


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 22, 2011)

This band sucks so much hahaha I hate synchronized band movements haha


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

Miek said:


> Do all deathcore videos involve murder?



I officially ban Attack, Attack from trying to include themselves in deathcore. Since I'm a minister, I have that power.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I officially ban Attack, Attack from trying to include themselves in deathcore. Since I'm a minister, I have that power.


crabcore, forever and always


----------



## Miek (Jan 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I officially ban Attack, Attack from trying to include themselves in deathcore. Since I'm a minister, I have that power.



My apologies, Father. But my question still stands.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

Miek said:


> My apologies, Father. But my question still stands.



It's because a lot of suburban kids like to express how murderous they are. It's why my deathcore brethren tend to wear clothes two sizes too small. Leaves less fibers at the scene, you see. Less DNA and such.

I really don't know. It's just one of those things no one will ever understand


----------



## Miek (Jan 22, 2011)

It's not like metal videos tend to be the pinnacle of artistry anyway, so it's not uniquely terrible, I guess. But I guess it's pretty trendy!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 22, 2011)

what the fuck did i just watch.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe it's just the YouTube compression, but did they auto-tune the screaming vocals too? They sound sort of processed and way too polished.


EDIT: I was sort of like, "not a terrible song." But then it got to 3:00 and I suddenly felt the urge to do violent things to this band.


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to comment, but I'd probably get myself banned if I explained how I really feel about their music


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 22, 2011)

ouch...........everything else has already been said haha


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 22, 2011)

Harry said:


> I want to comment, but I'd probably get myself banned if I explained how I really feel about their music


Attack Attack is an exception since it's not real music. Express your hated, 95% of us will most likely agree with whatever you spew.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

Harry said:


> I want to comment, but I'd probably get myself banned if I explained how I really feel about their music



I wish there was a sub-forum just for hatred. No would be allowed to defend anything being hated on, it would just be a place to rant and avoid the ban hammer. No debates, nothing but people hating on shit. I think it'd be a hit.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 22, 2011)

Not nearly as bad as "Stick stickly" to be honest, I actually didn't pause untill' I heard the disco part.

And I am THIS close to giving you negative rep Leandroab!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 22, 2011)

Attack Attack brings the fail once again....


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 22, 2011)

roar roar roar, roar roar roar!!!  

laaa laaa laaaaaaaaa 

and repeat

That's all I have to say


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't hate me for bringing this up, but... at 1:05 I thought I heard some djents.

There, I said it. I'm not proud of it, but I have brought djent to an already hate filled thread. This can only go well.


----------



## Anton (Jan 22, 2011)

What makes me laugh is that they just put a random "Can"(or whatever it is) in the middle there just for the vocalist to put his foot on it. I guess it's a standard, he just has to have somewhere to put his foot on, or else he just cant preform.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Anton said:


> What makes me laugh is that they just put a random "Can"(or whatever it is) in the middle there just for the vocalist to put his foot on it. I guess it's a standard, he just has to have somewhere to put his foot on, or else he just cant preform.



When Dream Theater stopped using wedges, they gave JP a metal box to put his foot on, but I think that is probably so he can raise the guitar to a more comfortable position for tricky bits.

But now you've gone and made me compare Attack Attack with Dream Theater.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 22, 2011)

They still all look 16 but with what looks like hockey pucks in their ears


----------



## DVRP (Jan 22, 2011)

I like it


----------



## DLG (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the fact that the singer brought a little barrel to put his foot on


----------



## Anton (Jan 22, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> When Dream Theater stopped using wedges, they gave JP a metal box to put his foot on, but I think that is probably so he can raise the guitar to a more comfortable position for tricky bits.
> 
> But now you've gone and made me compare Attack Attack with Dream Theater.



I was talking about the vocalist....and you brough JP in...


----------



## Gothberg (Jan 22, 2011)

honestly, I hate crabcore.
but I found the first heavy part sounding really nice(apart from the synth)
but then they ruin everything with a chorus.
laaaame


----------



## AySay (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone needs to make a .gif of 4:38.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2011)

Please make them suicide.


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2011)

Wasnt As bad as the first one. And it could have JUST been acceptable if there wasnt that dodgy techno breakdown in it again. hmmm. Maybe in 3-4 records time they might come up with something i can bear more than once?


And before you go OMG 3-4 MORE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... you know im right, theyre going to be about for at least another 2... *sigh*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Asrial (Jan 22, 2011)

On a second note, I always link the term "crabcore" with the game QWOP...


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the first chug riff... just sayin'...


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep. That was terrible.

EDIT:  at QWOP-core


----------



## McKay (Jan 22, 2011)

I never thought I'd say this but those guitars are too polished, and I love me some polished guitar.

They have no character to them.


----------



## Jan (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, it's an interesting mix (kinda like Pendulum goes deathcore), but I have the feeling it can be done much better. They're just a bunch of kids, if they eventually find their own style and develop a better taste, they can do intersting things. This song is embarassing and interesting at the same time... But I'm strange, I like all sorts of fusions (folk+metal, jazz+metal, folk+jazz, drum'nbass+folk) while not necessarily liking the genres involved on their own. Fusing stuff is the way to go IMO...
But the video itself is pretty lame...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Jan 22, 2011)

What is this i don't even....


A kitten dies every time someone watches them do that choreographed synchronised crabcore in a video.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 22, 2011)

Up until about 3:00 mins I was honestly thinking to myself " I don't know why people give these kids such a hard time ?" I mean to be terribly honest it really does sound like most of the mediocre crap thats being put out these days anyways. And then they it went into a Justin Bieber cover, then it went into dubstep, and then back into mediocre deathcore.


----------



## sicstynine (Jan 22, 2011)

AdamMaz said:


> I like the first chug riff... just sayin'...



same here but those really reeeeeeally cheesy houseclubsounds are frickin' annoying.

+ ABBATH DOES CRABWALK 100000 TIMES BETTER! WITH MAKEUP!!!


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha, the can  The intro is bound to get scene kids to flail their arms and start doing cartwheels and flutter kicks. My timeline of watching this video was like this :
Intro:"hmm not bad"
Verse:"ehhh, typical metalcore band trying to be brütal"
Chorus"WHAT THE FUUUUUUUU"
Kkip the verse and the chorus, and go straight to 3:00:"AHHHHHHHHH!!"

I'm suprised they didn't throw in a 2 step part... They probably did, I just didn't watch the whole video


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 22, 2011)

There wasn't enough crab in it for me.  Honestly though, it wasn't terrible. Yeah, I'd rather listen to other stuff but it's much more catchy than most deathcore stuff.

Also, how the hell was that guy hiding that gun at the end?! Don't you think SOMEONE would have seen it?


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 22, 2011)

oh, man, that heavy intro was HEAVY, but they sure know know how to ruin their songs don't they?


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## TheDjentlman (Jan 22, 2011)

It's funny musicians hate it, but kids love it.....I'll never understand society.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 22, 2011)

Never heard an ATX sound so awful.


----------



## rob_707 (Jan 22, 2011)

The beginin was pretty cool aside from that techno starting... that threw me for a loop.. but after the cool "djent" sound part, came mass anurisum and i almost broke my mouse clickin the pause button.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 22, 2011)

The music production and mix is awesome, not surprising since it's Joey Sturgis, song is decent until the first chorus comes in.

Meh.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake...


----------



## Joose (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this song. 

Actually, I enjoy all but a couple songs on the new album.

I hate the old one though. Except for "Stick Stickly".


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 22, 2011)

" Of course i like death metal
i like attack attack"


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 22, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Oh for fuck's sake...



Just about sums up my response too, oh yes and can I have the 4 minutes 49 seconds of my life back please.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 22, 2011)

4:31 
C&#1071;abC0&#1071;e Djentz


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 22, 2011)

Jan said:


> Well, it's an interesting mix (kinda like Pendulum goes deathcore), but I have the feeling it can be done much better. They're just a bunch of kids, if they eventually find their own style and develop a better taste, they can do intersting things. This song is embarassing and interesting at the same time... But I'm strange, I like all sorts of fusions (folk+metal, jazz+metal, folk+jazz, drum'nbass+folk) while not necessarily liking the genres involved on their own. Fusing stuff is the way to go IMO...
> But the video itself is pretty lame...


 
This!


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure why I even watched it tbh...


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 22, 2011)

I still like Joey Sturgis and his production, but I think labels need to stop sending him this kind of band lol. I suppose all they want is 'Tact'


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the production is pretty snazzy too, honestly, I was expecting a lot worse.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 22, 2011)

I made it about 1:30.

Really not my cup of tea...

Hell I don't even like Tea. Why the fuck an I here?


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 22, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> They still all look 16 but with what looks like hockey pucks in their ears











DrunkyMunky said:


>


----------



## ROAR (Jan 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Maybe it's just the YouTube compression, but did they auto-tune the screaming vocals too? They sound sort of processed and way too polished.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was sort of like, "not a terrible song." But then it got to 3:00 and I suddenly felt the urge to do violent things to this band.



+1 to this.
It's not a bad song.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2011)

xiphoscesar said:


> " Of course i like death metal
> i like attack attack"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2011)

I was kinda disappointed with how terrible it _wasn't._ I liked having a good chuckle at the video for Stick Stickly when it came out, but this one is just meh.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2011)

Seriously, those guys sell ?


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 22, 2011)

Best Meshuggah tribute band, EVAR.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually think this song is catchy as hell. The chorus is memorable and the techo parts are interesting. Unbearably heavy has been done, so I don't see the problem with throwing some non-metal influences in that aren't jazz or folk.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 22, 2011)

The only thing I could think of at the beginning:

0:25


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 22, 2011)

It's like they sat down with a checklist of everything they needed to make a song/video that would be in with the hip crowd....
"let's see... tritone breakdown, check... dubstep stuff for the kids on molly, check... big ol ears, check (lol)... two step part, got it... auto tuned club chorus, check...."..... and it just keeps going.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> It's like they sat down with a checklist of everything they needed to make a song/video that would be in with the hip crowd....
> "let's see... tritone breakdown, check... dubstep stuff for the kids on molly, check... big ol ears, check (lol)... two step part, got it... auto tuned club chorus, check...."..... and it just keeps going.



That's kinda what I feel. Fusion is cool when it's not calculated to attract the widest audience possible .


----------



## mithologian (Jan 22, 2011)

oh hey, the bass is audible, thats cool.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 22, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I was kinda disappointed with how terrible it _wasn't._ I liked having a good chuckle at the video for Stick Stickly when it came out, but this one is just meh.


Agreed.


HumanFuseBen said:


> It's like they sat down with a checklist of everything they needed to make a song/video that would be in with the hip crowd....
> "let's see... tritone breakdown, check... dubstep stuff for the kids on molly, check... big ol ears, check (lol)... two step part, got it... auto tuned club chorus, check...."..... and it just keeps going.


Agreed.


The Reverend said:


> That's kinda what I feel. Fusion is cool when it's not calculated to attract the widest audience possible .


The issue with bands like this and IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is that there is absolutely 0, count em, ZERO fusion.* It's addition.* They don't fuse or mix anything, they have the "country part", the "metal part", the "club part", the "clean singing girly part", so on and so forth. It's fucking annoying, they aren't doing anything new or changing things up, they just show that they are terrible at writing songs that actually evolve, they just change.

But I was surprised at how listenable this was compared to some of the other shit they've done.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 22, 2011)

Man... could you imagine any of these dudes in a mafia setting?

Hilarious.


----------



## S-O (Jan 22, 2011)

Taylor said:


> The music production and mix is awesome, not surprising since it's Joey Sturgis, song is decent until the first chorus comes in.
> 
> Meh.



Indeed, though, my left eyebrow hit the ceiling from how perplexed I was when the wobble bass came in.


----------



## cregmachine (Jan 22, 2011)

why is it now im watchin channels like scuzz nd im seeing these 'metal' bands where all they play is breakdowns or pop rock progressions with screamin over it this is not metal in my eyes its lost all sense of its heaviness, whenever it does get heavy its a bloody breakdown again and to many bands are doing it its just repetitive


----------



## Jan (Jan 22, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> The issue with bands like this and IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is that there is absolutely 0, count em, ZERO fusion.* It's addition.* They don't fuse or mix anything, they have the "country part", the "metal part", the "club part", the "clean singing girly part", so on and so forth. It's fucking annoying, they aren't doing anything new or changing things up, they just show that they are terrible at writing songs that actually evolve, they just change.



Well, you may have a point there. Anyway, I'm curious how much you're going to hate THIS:



This is a Finnish band that is not afraid of including ABSOLUTELY anything in their music. At times it's catchy, sometimes cheesy as hell, sometimes awesome. But I love them for their courage. They're NOT to be taken seriously - it's all about fun. I cannot help but smile each time I listen to them...
This video comes form their 1997 release.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 22, 2011)

Jan, that was awesome. + rep


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 22, 2011)

Miek said:


> It's not like metal videos tend to be the pinnacle of artistry anyway, so it's not uniquely terrible, I guess. But I guess it's pretty trendy!



Where does metal come in to this?


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 22, 2011)

For fucks sake
ZumbaCore.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 23, 2011)

I noticed an extreme decrease in the amount of crab-stance... but the singer kept putting his fucking feet up on some tiny barrel or something.

FOOTONBARRELCORE


----------



## conorreich (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, some of that was groovy as fuck....


----------



## teqnick (Jan 23, 2011)

I looks super tough with my justin bieber haircut and stuff. Oh wait ,let me shoot people.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder if one day people will just respect other's
tastes and not worry about coming up with some clever
insult so they feel good about themselves.


----------



## powergroover (Jan 23, 2011)

gaugecore 

most people who commented in that youtube vid seems to like it though


----------



## ROAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Probably because they're just into that type of music.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 23, 2011)

This sucks so bad 

This stuff is (and always has been) basically pop. Pop music disguised as metal.

It's disgusting, and is cheapening the genre of metal.


----------



## MED (Jan 23, 2011)

Awww the breakdown wasn't even that great.....and it was the whole song.... Q_Q


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Props to the people who had the balls to admit they enjoyed it


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2011)

I enjoy that bit that sounds a bit like a Scar Symmetry/Solution .45 section.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Props to the people who had the balls to admit they enjoyed it



I just...how do I put this?
There's parts of the song that appeal to me. You could show me those parts out of context, and I would enjoy them.

And then they ruin it with an abrupt, IMO calculated change to dubstep, or electro pop, or whatever. It doesn't feel honest. It feels like when I was in a band, and we wrote music purely based on what we thought the kids in Houston would slamdance too. We didn't even like what we were playing!

I'm sure more people enjoyed it than are willing to admit. If Attack, Attack! removed everything but the metal from their songs, I'd like them.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just going to say "Hey guys, stop it, this isn't THAT bad!", then the disco-part started.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I just...how do I put this?
> There's parts of the song that appeal to me. You could show me those parts out of context, and I would enjoy them.
> 
> And then they ruin it with an abrupt, IMO calculated change to dubstep, or electro pop, or whatever. It doesn't feel honest. It feels like when I was in a band, and we wrote music purely based on what we thought the kids in Houston would slamdance too. We didn't even like what we were playing!
> ...



I agree here. For me, songwriting has to feel organic. Parts and their sequence in the composition need to flow together and make sense. Attack Attack have the same disease that I think many tech-death bands have:

Riff Salad.

Tonnes of disjointed, unrelated parts mashed together into an incoherent mess. 

Attack Attack have the same thing, just in a more extreme way, since their doing it with genres instead of tech-wanky weedly riffs.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 23, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I wonder if one day people will just respect other's
> tastes and not worry about coming up with some clever
> insult so they feel good about themselves.





Sure everybody has an opinion and the right to let it be known. But I know some folks come into this thread already knowing they don't like the band just to bash 'em. Which I know can be fun, but it's getting old real fast imo.

OT: I really liked the production and the intro sounded pretty cool. They are not as bad as everyone thinks. And the fact that they are signed to a label and have a pro-shot video with over 1000 likes tells me a lot of people like them.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> Sure everybody has an opinion and the right to let it be known. But I know some folks come into this thread already knowing they don't like the band just to bash 'em. Which I know can be fun, but it's getting old real fast imo.
> 
> OT: I really liked the production and the intro sounded pretty cool. They are not as bad as everyone thinks. And the fact that they are signed to a label and have a pro-shot video with over 1000 likes tells me a lot of people like them.



Lots of people like heroin, too, doesn't mean it's something I should respect . I get what you're saying though. Hey, if you like it, don't pay any attention to me . No shame! Like what you like, that's all it boils down too.

Although I have to say, they just feel like they're cashing in on metal to me. With that in mind, listening to their heavy riffs feels like a blues guitarist trying to emulate metal. Just not honest.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 23, 2011)

Aw my Meshuggah joke made some little baby cry :,(


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I wonder if one day people will just respect other's
> tastes and not worry about coming up with some clever
> insult so they feel good about themselves.



I'm gonna say something that may make me sound like an arrogant, know-it-all prick, and don't worry because that is exactly what I am..

Now, on to the rant:

First off, music is extremely sacred to me. Not just metal, but music in general. To me, it is the most beautiful art form that this wretched excuse for a species that we are has ever pulled off. To me, music is one of humanity's only saving graces.

And I KNOW that music and one's preferences thereof are subjective and different, but that's not what I FEEL. I honestly feel that some things are objectively, undisputably bad and wrong. Attack Attack and that whole scene fall very much into that category for me. Note the use of the word "Scene".

There has always been a "scene" for things, where people take their tastes and wear like some Badge Of Unwarranted Elitist Self-Importance +2. While I do fall victim to this sort of metal hipsterdom myself, be aware that I am no saint here, I still think this tendency has been driven to it's logical extreme with this new "Scene". I mean, they're just calling it "Scene", for christ's sake! 
It's as if this is the apex of "Music as a Fashion Accessory" instead of just enjoying the music, at the expense of the actual musicality of the music.

When looking objectively at this band's music, and the many other worse bands in that scene, I just can't get myself to believe that any actual thought, or deeper sort of emotion into it. 
Sure, I love pop-punk like Teenage Bottlerocket and Dopamines, where it's all about writing songs, rocking out and having fun, but even that seems to be missing. 

It seems too calculated, too fake, too pretentious. 

Therefore I will, with every breath I can muster, speak out against this. Not just because I don't like it, but because it is corrupting the core values of something I hold very dear at an alarming rate. It is a slow rot that took hold in the mainstream and now has spread out. Remember.. only 10 years ago? Back then, even the yuckiest of pop songs had actual songwriting behind them. Sure, it was very calculated to be broadly appealing, but there were still actual songs, and some of them were quite good, even. 

What I'm seeing now, is just music going slowly down the toilet. 
That is my problem, and that is why I complain.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Lots of people like heroin, too, doesn't mean it's something I should respect . I get what you're saying though.


 Fair enough  respect should be earned I guess.


The Reverend said:


> Hey, if you like it, don't pay any attention to me .


 That was kind of my point , if you don't like the band why pay attention to them? I don't like their music either but I'm not gonna make fun of them because of it.




The Reverend said:


> Although I have to say, they just feel like they're cashing in on metal to me. With that in mind, listening to their heavy riffs feels like a blues guitarist trying to emulate metal. Just not honest.


 I kinda feel you there, but look at it his way: They might get some kids into the metalgenre or heavy music. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

It seems like me and the Rev are very much on the same page here, although I might ratchet the whole Misanthropy thing up a slight notch.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2011)

Loomer said:


> I'm gonna say something that may make me sound like an arrogant, know-it-all prick, and don't worry because that is exactly what I am..
> 
> Now, on to the rant:
> 
> ...





'Nuff said.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2011)

I gave the video a fair shot and to be honest it was better than the first offering. I think Loomer and The Rev had hit the nail very much on the proverbial head, it's contrived and cliched to the extreme. Shoe-horning in dance beats into a song in that fashion strikes me as clutching at straws. It smacks of desperation and a band frantically trying to think of something, anything to make them stand out from the "scene".


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

And trying exactly that to "Stand Out" is pretty stupid since Enter Shikari did that years (millenia in Scene Time, mind you) ago, and everyone and their dog has been doing it since


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 23, 2011)

Is the whole mafia shtick a jab at Upon a Burning Body? I remember a while back they dissed Attack Attack, and they always wear "mafia attire" so that's what I thought initially.

I'd like this song if it didn't have the bad "metal" parts in it. Just the opening breakdown, some disco, some dubstep, some breakdown. But the verse and such is just shit.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2011)

Loomer said:


> And trying exactly that to "Stand Out" is pretty stupid since Enter Shikari did that years (millenia in Scene Time, mind you) ago, and everyone and their dog has been doing it since



Dude. Knock it off! .
That's the same band I bring up when it comes to other bands like Attack, Attack!.

People will start talking about us if we keep doing this .


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm using Psychic Mind Control on you Rev.











with mah penis


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2011)

On a different note I've watched the Waltari video and yes it has a lot of genres blended together, however I'm trying to put my finger on how and why they work and Attack Attack doesn't. Is it the concept of artistic honesty, that indescribable something that seperates a real band from dare I say it poseurs? Showmanship is all very well and good, but when it becomes a focal point is that necessarily a good thing?

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> On a different note I've watched the Waltari video and yes it has a lot of genres blended together, however I'm trying to put my finger on how and why they work and Attack Attack doesn't. Is it the concept of artistic honesty, that indescribable something that seperates a real band from dare I say it poseurs? Showmanship is all very well and good, but when it becomes a focal point is that necessarily a good thing?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.



In the Waltari video, the electronic form an integral part of the song, rather than just additions that are tacked on for shits and giggles. Just something as simple as letting a distorted guitar carry over from a "dance" part to a "metal" part does WONDERS for coherence. Plus, the Waltari song (and video) seems to be intended as a peek into the mind of someone who's gone absolutely off the deep end, while the Attack Attack stuff is a peek into the mind of someone who believes tacking on a dubstep part for no apparent is the way to profit and underage, funny-haircut-and-ear-gauges poontang.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2011)

Loomer said:


> In the Waltari video, the electronic form an integral part of the song, rather than just additions that are tacked on for shits and giggles. Just something as simple as letting a distorted guitar carry over from a "dance" part to a "metal" part does WONDERS for coherence. Plus, the Waltari song (and video) seems to be intended as a peek into the mind of someone who's gone absolutely off the deep end, while the Attack Attack stuff is a peek into the mind of someone who believes tacking on a dubstep part for no apparent is the way to profit and underage, funny-haircut-and-ear-gauges poontang.



So we're looking at lots of little things that add up. Lack of cohesive song structure isn't damning in itself, but when combined with synchronised dance moves, strategically placed vocalist ego keg and moody "scene" video, tip the balance.


----------



## Jan (Jan 23, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> So we're looking at lots of little things that add up. Lack of cohesive song structure isn't damning in itself, but when combined with synchronised dance moves, strategically placed vocalist ego keg and moody "scene" video, tip the balance.



You may have put your finger on what I have been subconciously aware of. 
I mean, I don't HATE the ATTACK ATTACK song, I just feel it could be much better. It might be trying to look so tough, "metal" and badass and then switching to a dance part that makes them (at least to some extent) fail as opposed to Waltari... You know, kinda taking themselves too seriously.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahaha, Ego Keg!


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 23, 2011)

i hated this band until i saw them live,
They were actually really really really tight and sounded huge, even though I'm not a fan of most of their music some bits just sounded gargantuan

$0.02


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 23, 2011)

noob_pwn said:


> i hated this band until i saw them live,
> They were actually really really really tight and sounded huge, even though I'm not a fan of most of their music some bits just sounded gargantuan
> 
> $0.02



I saw them live and they sucked hardcore... They did all the "scene" moves, the vocals sucked, their playing was awful, and the average age of their fanbase was 12... If you don't count the moms of the kids who accompanied them.
It was really awful.


----------



## Joose (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought they were really tight when I saw 'em too.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2011)

Another example I feel of someone doing it well:



Starts out almost trancey, then procedes to skullfuck when the other instruments kick in.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Jan 23, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Another example I feel of someone doing it well:
> 
> 
> 
> Starts out almost trancey, then procedes to skullfuck when the other instruments kick in.




new MPE album 2017. I hope these guys put something out soon. This thread is now about MPE.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2011)

I like music I can run in place to.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I liked the song, especially the chorus. The dude that chimes in during the chorus has an amazing singing voice. I still can't help but feel awkward by the seeming "juxtaposition" of pop (essentially) and metal...it's a bit weird, but the song was good.


----------



## Axel (Jan 23, 2011)

Anton said:


> What makes me laugh is that they just put a random "Can"(or whatever it is) in the middle there just for the vocalist to put his foot on it. I guess it's a standard, he just has to have somewhere to put his foot on, or else he just cant preform.



That rusty can was the only cool thing about the video. Hilarious how he switches up which leg to step on it too.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought the opening guitar riff and the one on the verse, they were definitely rockin'
But then they tacked on that poppy part that was just so out of place it's just wrong. I have the same opinion of these guys that's been talked about a lot here, they're putting things together, which is good, but they're doing it very very badly.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 23, 2011)

After you guys kept pointing out the barrel, I had to look at it, it's like those fucking drums from donkey konga haha.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahahaha what the hell was that that began at 3:00 minutes?! what an appalling creation


----------



## tr0n (Jan 23, 2011)

............................................________
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

That white axe looked shiny though, is that an ESP/LTD?


----------



## AlexThorpe (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually kind of dug it. I thought the techno part was a little much, and as much as I do enjoy dubstep these days that wobble bass had no balls. I've been on a constant listening of Borgore and some Skrillex stuff though and that's just as filthy as dubstep can get in sections I think.


----------



## baboisking (Jan 23, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Is the whole mafia shtick a jab at Upon a Burning Body? I remember a while back they dissed Attack Attack, and they always wear "mafia attire" so that's what I thought initially.
> 
> I'd like this song if it didn't have the bad "metal" parts in it. Just the opening breakdown, some disco, some dubstep, some breakdown. But the verse and such is just shit.


----------



## groph (Jan 23, 2011)

WHY DOES ALL THIS SHIT USE THE SAME GUITAR TONE.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 23, 2011)

No watch evar.


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 23, 2011)

Any else get the feeling they're taking the piss?


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 23, 2011)

groph said:


> WHY DOES ALL THIS SHIT USE THE SAME GUITAR TONE.


Joey Sturgis records most, if not all, of these bands, so there's bound to be similarities.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 23, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Joey Sturgis records most, if not all, of these bands, so there's bound to be similarities.



Sounds like crap to me. Whatever happened to having a balanced tone thats sits well in the mix? 
Now its all about " tEh Br00tz" and how much low end you have in your breakdowns. 
DYNAMICS. HOW DOES IT WORK.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 23, 2011)

To be honest, this song (just like the other) whilst doesn't appeal to me, I can hear potential in it. That is to say, you could keep the same general ideas, but tinker with the arrangement a bit and I might actually enjoy it. Casing point: my buddy showed me an 8 bit version of a whole lot of songs, and included was Stick Stickly. It wasn't that bad.

Actually, if you add in a full symphony orchestra, you could have a perfectly respectable song here.


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 24, 2011)

re-listening.

I actually like this.

that doesnt make this band any less terrible, but i enjoy it.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 24, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> re-listening.
> 
> I actually like this.
> 
> that doesnt make this band any less terrible, but i enjoy it.



I feel like if they did this with a little bit more tact, innovation and skill, this would be some genuinely good stuff. I like the ideas in here, but the execution isn't too good.

They just need to put a little bit more thought into it imo. Make it feel more natural instead of adding dubstep parts for the sake of having added them.


I can't believe I'm saying something slightly positive about this band


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2011)

I think these guys could actually do well with a good producer, someone who would give them advice and put in their own ideas for arrangements and such. 

They have a good following (apparently, I've never met a fan) and a good album, with a good producer enforcing a strong idea for a record, and good songwriting could open them up into proper deathcore (or whatever style they're going for,) territory.



Waelstrum said:


> Actually, if you add in a full symphony orchestra, you could have a perfectly respectable song here.



That reminds me of a Despised Icon song I once heard, can't remember the name, I don't listen to them usually, but they had what sounded like a full string section playing parts behind the brutals and whatnot, and it just added another level. It added a beauty to the riff, or whatever. Layering in metal is just the shit.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its alright, But sounds like a gay techno mix of a Oceano.


----------



## -mouse- (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked that until the singing kicked in


----------



## BuriedAlive (Feb 1, 2011)

This is just garbage.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 1, 2011)

i stopped playing as soon as i heard the chorus...or whatever that was


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 1, 2011)

are they seriously jumping in unison?


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 1, 2011)

This sounds like the rest of the metalcore that gets talked about on here.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know what's more redundant... the bands or the comments.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I don't know what's more redundant... the bands or the comments.


----------



## neozeke (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, when I first heard it I thought they did a 180 like The Devil Wears Prada did srsly listen

YouTube - TDWP ZOMBIE EP - ESCAPE


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2011)

baboisking said:


>




I sense the crabsters (crab-core hipsters, get it?) are going to engage in some Claw-Plach!!!!!!!


----------



## vhmetalx (Feb 2, 2011)

im just not even going to post to this so it doesnt get more attention then it has. cause these guys need to die.
wait....


----------



## hatecore_64 (Feb 5, 2011)

i wanted to hate it, but it was quite catchy i think. appart from the vocals, they sucked.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 5, 2011)

Lack creativity? Just cut and paste various genres together and do a silly dance.


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 5, 2011)

t-bag-core

(more - = more brutal)


----------



## KrewZ (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I could like it...but its just so horrible...the horror...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> t-bag-core
> 
> (more - = more brutal)




If you take away the vocoder on the chorus and don't ever show me the video, then I'd actually like that song.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 6, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Sounds like crap to me. Whatever happened to having a balanced tone thats sits well in the mix?
> Now its all about " tEh Br00tz" and how much low end you have in your breakdowns.
> DYNAMICS. HOW DOES IT WORK.



What? Joey's mixes sound great... The guitars are aggressive and sit in the mix perfectly.... and there isn't a lot of low end at all. He never uses a lot of low end in guitars. It's POD, and I still prefer real amps, but he knows how to EQ the POD perfectly to sit just right. He gets the best POD guitar tones out of anyone I've ever heard.



Prydogga said:


> I think these guys could actually do well with a good producer, someone who would give them advice and put in their own ideas for arrangements and such.
> 
> They have a good following (apparently, I've never met a fan) and a good album, with a good producer enforcing a strong idea for a record, and good songwriting could open them up into proper deathcore (or whatever style they're going for,) territory.



Joey Sturgis is their producer and he most likely came up with a ton of ideas for the arrangement, riffs, and synth stuff... with input from the band, of course, but he writes a lot of the music for bands he works with. He is a good producer and knows what he's doing. This doesn't mean that he LOVES the stuff he writes for them... he just writes to fit the style of the bands he works with (and he has said publicly he isn't a fan of the music of most of the bands he has produced).


I don't like this band at all. In fact, I very much dislike them, but I do think it's hilarious that nobody gets banned for hating on them openly on the forum... Why is it okay to talk shit about some bands here and not others?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 6, 2011)

Because majority always rules and theres more hate for specific bands than others. 

Not saying its right, just how it is.


----------



## Ext789 (Feb 7, 2011)

a lot of people in this thread are playing the part of the stereo typical intolerant metal head. just because you don't like someones music doesn't make it bad... it just means you don't like it. granted, if the album was filled with sloppy mistakes and lo fi garage band production, then you might be justified in calling them a bad band. The thing is the playing is spot on and the production is just as loud and competitive as other metal albums, and joey sturgis gets plenty of praise for it. just because they included techno and dubstep doesn't mean they did it to be trendy, maybe they genuinely like those styles of music (like lots of people do) and wanted to work them in. and for those of you who get the "feeling" that they aren't being sincere about their music, that doesn't mean shit. Do you seriously think you can know what they feel about the music they're making from a fucking video?


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 7, 2011)

Ext789 said:


> a lot of people in this thread are playing the part of the stereo typical intolerant metal head. just because you don't like someones music doesn't make it bad... it just means you don't like it. granted, if the album was filled with sloppy mistakes and lo fi garage band production, then you might be justified in calling them a bad band. The thing is the playing is spot on and the production is just as loud and competitive as other metal albums, and joey sturgis gets plenty of praise for it. just because they included techno and dubstep doesn't mean they did it to be trendy, maybe they genuinely like those styles of music (like lots of people do) and wanted to work them in. and for those of you who get the "feeling" that they aren't being sincere about their music, that doesn't mean shit. Do you seriously think you can know what they feel about the music they're making from a fucking video?



*trendy*

 _adj_ \&#712;tren-d&#275;\


*trend·i·er **trend·i·est*
*Definition of TRENDY*

1
 *:* very fashionable *:* up-to-date <he's a _trendy_ dresser  _Sunday Mirror_> 

2
 *:* marked by ephemeral, superficial, or faddish appeal or taste <_trendy_ ideas about success> 


Mix trendy metal with trendy dubstep and you get...legitimate music? Usually not.  

Production value doesn't mean shit, either. Some genres even strive for a lo-fi sound. Having good/bad production doesn't affect the notes you're playing or your song structure. All it does is affect how these recorded sounds come across to your ears.

It really, really sounds like these guys simply took conventional parts of a few genres and mashed them together. Horribly. I see no creativity here, nothing original or even close. It's like photocopying a Monet and calling the copy original art.


----------



## DLG (Feb 7, 2011)

lol @ loud production and sounding tight on record being the criteria for a band being good in 2011.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 7, 2011)

Ext789 said:


> a lot of people in this thread are playing the part of the stereo typical intolerant metal head. just because you don't like someones music doesn't make it bad... it just means you don't like it.



Of course, and I agree that in many cases one should back from things such as this. But, referring to my rant earlier in this thread, there comes a time when tolerance has run it's course and we find ourselves exposed to something so utterly disgusting and wrong that we need to let our dissatisfaction be known. We're bitching about this, because this is a horrid, shameless perversion of something we hold very close to our hearts. 



Ext789 said:


> Granted, if the album was filled with sloppy mistakes and lo fi garage band production, then you might be justified in calling them a bad band. The thing is the playing is spot on and the production is just as loud and competitive as other metal albums, and joey sturgis gets plenty of praise for it.



Notice how you're not bringing the actual SONGWRITING, and the actual MUSIC up in this defense?!?
Lots of shitty artists have great production. And you even daring to use the word "Competetive" in the context of something which should be art is just disgusting.



Ext789 said:


> just because they included techno and dubstep doesn't mean they did it to be trendy, maybe they genuinely like those styles of music (like lots of people do) and wanted to work them in.



I find that hard to believe. If this wasn't the result of some rushed bandwagon-jumping (Remember Enter Shikari, kids?), I sincerely HOPE they would have taken some time to at least compose some sort of transitions and interweavings in the musical parts, to make it all actually fit together. 

Or perhaps they just wanted to cash in quick..



Ext789 said:


> and for those of you who get the "feeling" that they aren't being sincere about their music, that doesn't mean shit.?



Why? Of course it's important if you're sincere with your art and know how to convey it convincingly. Otherwise you're just a crappy artist. It's as simple as that. 



Ext789 said:


> Do you seriously think you can know what they feel about the music they're making from a fucking video?



Well, the song is still playing underneath all their preening and posing, isn't it? See where I'm getting at here?


----------



## Loomer (Feb 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> lol @ loud production and sounding tight on record being the criteria for a band being good in 2011.



Yeah, Kids These Days... *grumblegrumblegrumble*


----------

